# CAAD9 prices



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

How much are Caad 9 frames going for these days?


----------



## iharasensei (Jul 10, 2007)

Replying here partly to elevate this thread, as I'm also curious about the street price on the CAAD9 frameset. It looks like the MSRP is $1,000, or $750 with the trade-in program.

If anyone knows a dealer in Northern California that sells these frames for cheap, I'd definitely like to know.


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks for the bump. For a while I thought the price was a secret! Actually I paid $600 for a GVH Bikes caad5 several years ago, back when Gary Hobbs was still alive, so $750 on a trade in isn't too bad. I haven't seen any on that site since the batch Gary had was sold. I'd like to hear what people are really paying though.


----------



## filly (Feb 6, 2003)

$450 for frame/fork/headset...team deal


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

$999.99 is what we sell them for - includes frame, fork, & headset. No deals to be had around our parts as that's $500 less than last year's listed price for the CAAD8. Aluminum Cannondales are some of the best deals in yccling right now, the team deal is an absolute steal and is why so many teams ride Cannondale.


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

jm3: Do you honor the frame trade-in, or is that policy history? I need to know about how much to save up for the caad9.


----------



## law (Feb 18, 2007)

I just picked this CAAD 9 up new from a guy that won it in a raffle. lucky bastard. paid him 600 for the frameset that was still packed in the box. Anyway, the bike is my wife's. She loves it and I have ridden a time or two and it really rails. I am really impressed by the ride. I have a OX Platinum Curtlo Custom Road currently and I almost wanted to pawn it off on ebay right then and there and get another one of these frame--almost. Her bike is about a 1/4 pound lighter than mine and about a 1/2 size smaller. Frame weighed 2.73 lbs (size 56) and the Slice Premium fork was 450 grams uncut. Not really a light fork, but it seems to ride very nice. The build is is a mix of stuff, but it all works really well together. 105 shifters (10spd), dura ace rear derailleur and cassette, ultegra frt der., Sram Rival compact crankset (which is a knock off of a truvative), AC 420 wheels, Ritchey Carbon Matrix WCS stem, and her favorite saddle--the Terry Ti-Butterfly.:thumbsup:


----------



## afie (Sep 13, 2004)

filly said:


> $450 for frame/fork/headset...team deal


Who can get the team deal?


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

Cannondale-sponsored club or trade teams.


----------

